
Show HN: HTMLie is a command line HTML Parser - gaojiuli
https://github.com/gaojiuli/htmlie
======
ameesdotme
Does it use regex to parse the HTML?

~~~
quickthrower2
It uses pyquery:
[https://github.com/gaojiuli/htmlie/blob/master/htmlie.py](https://github.com/gaojiuli/htmlie/blob/master/htmlie.py)

------
quickthrower2
Useful little tool!

